# snails and other wierd things



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So other than the fact that for some reason no matter what i do i have some sort of algae problem....... read other posts lol........ now i just recently saw 2 of these little tiny snails. and all along the bottom of the tank it looks as if there are a whole bunch of very tiny microscopic snails. what is going on? does anyone have any ideas? i also have a ton of tiny white worms which is probably planaria. this is really starting to frustrate me.,.........


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Planaria and snails look bad but are harmless.
Planaria is most likely from over feeding them or letting food stay in tank for too long.....

Snails will be hard to get rid of-Good for algea though.....Once again they are harmless.

Sorry I have not read the water topic.....That can and could be many things leading to cause that one....


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

where do the snails come from? and the water issue is that my ph was fluctuating a bit. it seems to be leveled out now. i think that the tap is high then drops after a day or so.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

65galhex said:


> where do the snails come from? and the water issue is that my ph was fluctuating a bit. it seems to be leveled out now. i think that the tap is high then drops after a day or so.


Hard to guess where the snails came from man. Plants old filters-Driftwood old substrate,old filters and media....

Get a container to gather your water for water changes and test before putting into tank-Can adjust PH accordingly from there......


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Well , im gonna relate this problem to Keeping turtles , i know that my tank didnt
really have sufficient flow , meaning the water wasnt being stirred around enough.
So , low current witha combination of lets say a UV Light (presuming you have one ) is a perfect condition
for your algae to grow.

I have never had algae problems when powerheads are in my tank.
thats just my case, hope that helps.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

i just bought a uv sterilizer, it is on the way. and i am setting up a wet/dry system. i had a powerhead in there ac110 and that things blasted the water in all sorts of directions, i also had algae with that in there as well. my sword plants are growing to so idk whats going on.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

the white circle thing about the snail looks like an egg cluster... expect a lot more snails.

What is in the tank? For me a couple of loaches took care of a lot of the snails,

you can also try putting lettuce or cucumber in the tank for a few hours then removing it with as many snails attached. Keep doing this until numbers reduce.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

i have three red bellies. they are about 5+ inches. they like to eat alllllllllll of their tank mates.......


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

65galhex said:


> i have three red bellies. they are about 5+ inches. they like to eat alllllllllll of their tank mates.......


try setting up a divider on one side of your tank , add in some loaches or puffer fish and once cleared add them on the other side


----------

